# Using a phone when abroad



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Ok, Can anyone remind me about making calls between home (uk) and a mobile abroad (EU) and also calling other uk based mobiles that are also abroad ie:

1. When phoning home - is it dial 0044 followed by number but leaving off first zero?

2. Home calling a mobile abroad?

3. using a mobile (abroad) to call another uk mobile (abroad)?

Cheers
David


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

1) 44 is the UK international dialling code but the international access prefix depends upon what country you are dialling from. From the USA it is 011 i.e. 01144..... . From Australia it is 001144...; Argentina 0044... 
On many / most mobile phones, there is a shortcut key to anegate the need to enter the international access code - often holding down the + key. Have a look at this site that lists the codes. 

2) From the UK calling a UK registered mobile that is abroad, you just dial the normal number. Watch out for call charges as the mobile may pick up the international charge even though it is receiving the call. 

3) Using a mobile abroad to call another UK mobile (whether abroad or not) should, I believe, be the same as the steps in 1 above.

ps - if you haven't got Skype already then it is worth using if you are going to be calling mobiles overseas. I used it yesterday for 7 minutes at about midday to call my son on his mobile in Cambodia. Skype cost me £1.60 for the call whereas BT would have cost me about £18!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> 1) 44 is the UK international dialling code but the international access prefix depends upon what country you are dialling from. From the USA it is 011 i.e. 01144..... . From Australia it is 001144...; Argentina 0044...
> On many / most mobile phones, there is a shortcut key to anegate the need to enter the international access code - often holding down the + key. Have a look at this site that lists the codes.


You're right, but that one depends on your provider. For example the way that Tesco Mobile prepay is configured means that you can dial in standard 012345657890 form even when overseas.

However, dialing in +441234567890 form always works from a mobile, regardless of whether you're at home or overseas and regardless of mobile provider. For this reason, it's good practise to store numbers in the phonebook of your mobi using the +44 form, because that way they'll always work. How to enter a + varies from handset to handset...typically either holding down the 0 key or pressing it twice generates it on good old handsets with proper keys.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you use O2 they do it all automatically so you just dial as normal whilst abroad. So you add the country code of Spain if you're in Spain but nothing for UK or your peeps in your phonebook. So if the wife is in Spain as well you just call as tho you were both in UK


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> If you use O2 they do it all automatically so you just dial as normal whilst abroad. So you add the country code of Spain if you're in Spain but nothing for UK or your peeps in your phonebook. So if the wife is in Spain as well you just call as tho you were both in UK


Agree totally with that - O2 does it all for you and "home" numbers are detected automatically and given the correct prefix.

Ringing local number, just dial it and the phone will connect.

BUT if you want to connect to your voice messages you may need a special number to ring,

Dave


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone - some really helpful pointers.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just one thing, and as far as IOM is "abroad"

Our mobile and landline numbers are integrated so I can dial an IOM land line from my IOM mobile just by dialling the six figure number with no STD code prefix and vice versa.

However i store everything in + format ie +44 for UK , IOM and CI numbers because I do travel

Unfortunately many people do not realise that IOM is roaming and when they visit the get huge mobile bills. But then its the same for us when in the UK.

NB the integrated number only works between 01624 and 07624 numbers so you cannot omit the code when ringing from a UK mobile providers service even if you are roaming here, unless you get a manx PAYG simcard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I worked there before mobile's were smaller than a brick :lol:


----------

